# GATEWAY Tech Doesnt Support XP



## patric333 (May 24, 2004)

I recently purchased a Gateway 7200XL and Loved it at first.I had several questions for Tech because XP was new for me(had win 98).There reply was that they didnt support Windows XP because it was a THIRD PARTY APPLICATION(SAID IT WAS SOFTWARE) and I would have to contact Microsoft! They would answer simple questions,but questions that were to"IN-DEPTH" would have to go to microsoft.I was just a bit upset, I wish they told me this before I bought the computer and who determins what is to hard of a question(in-depth) to answer? I returned the computer 5 weeks ago and still havent gotten reinburst in full yet. Has anyone ever heard of this before?XP came pre installed to so it wasnt like I was upgrading .Thanks

Pat..


----------



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

I thought the PC manufacturer was responsible for support of the OS if it came preloaded on the PC when you bought it from them. I bet if you called Microsoft, they would have told you to Gateway. 
In your case, I might have tried to call back and get a different tech. Something must have been screwy in that person's head.


----------



## patric333 (May 24, 2004)

ANGEL
I called back atleast 20 different times to tech and customer service trying to get the support I thought "assumed" came with my computer.They all said the same...Its a Third Party Application etc...I hope this isnt a new trend for other computer makers? It is just plain wrong I think !

Pat..


----------



## angel (Dec 2, 1998)

Sure they didn't think you were talking about Office XP? (though I would assume that if Office XP came with the PC they would need to support that too).
Definitely seems odd.


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

this is pretty typical. It would not be cost efficient for each different hardware company to keep a support department for software they purchase. As long as the computer works when you start it or after a clean install with the restore disks they are happy. Hardware problems they attend to.


----------



## patric333 (May 24, 2004)

angel
The computer didnt come with office so it was the XP that wasnt supported.I bought my present computer a Dell in april of 2000 and the 3 yr parts and labor were included in the price and I have LIFETIME telephone tech support for this computer.Now most computer makers charge for tech support 1,2 or 3 yrs pkg's , Sad but true..


----------



## GatewayTech (Feb 24, 2005)

Fyzbo said:


> this is pretty typical. It would not be cost efficient for each different hardware company to keep a support department for software they purchase. As long as the computer works when you start it or after a clean install with the restore disks they are happy. Hardware problems they attend to.


They do have a software support department, its called
"Answers by Gateway". You pay for it, but if you have
tutorial questions about ANY software or if you have questions
about 3rd party sw or hw, then this is the place to go.
Ask any tech about it they can set you up with it.


----------



## GatewayTech (Feb 24, 2005)

patric333 said:


> I recently purchased a Gateway 7200XL and Loved it at first.I had several questions for Tech because XP was new for me(had win 98).There reply was that they didnt support Windows XP because it was a THIRD PARTY APPLICATION(SAID IT WAS SOFTWARE) and I would have to contact Microsoft! They would answer simple questions,but questions that were to"IN-DEPTH" would have to go to microsoft.I was just a bit upset, I wish they told me this before I bought the computer and who determins what is to hard of a question(in-depth) to answer? I returned the computer 5 weeks ago and still havent gotten reinburst in full yet. Has anyone ever heard of this before?XP came pre installed to so it wasnt like I was upgrading .Thanks
> 
> Pat..


Pat Gateway does support the original operating system that comes with your system. In the case of the 7200xl desktop its windows xp sp2 and if you are having any technical problems with your windows xp then Gateway does support it.

"I had several questions for Tech because XP was new for me(had win 98)"

When I read that statement tho, I get the impression tho that you didnt really have a technical problem.. its that you didnt know how to use XP and you had a few questions about it like tutorial related. Gateway cant teach every person how to use their computers. Sadly, its up to you guys. Its not just Gateway its every tech support place. Even a simple question like "how do I change the color of my background?" technically is a tutorial question. Our job isnt to teach people how to use their machines its to do tech support.
There is however another department dedicated to software support to answer all of your "how to" questions.. its called Answers by Gateway. You pay for it but hey if you use it who cares.

Like you may be saying "gah c'mon its a simple question cut this guy a break." We agents get a lot of coaching on sticking to WARRANTY support and we dont want to lose our jobs so cut us some slack too. Read your WARRANTY carefully before buying anything and make sure you understand what it covers. Its the same with buying a fridge, or car or house.


----------



## GatewayTech (Feb 24, 2005)

So for tutorial support and support for 3rd party hw and sw there are 3 options:
1. Automated Troubleshooting Line [1-800-846-2118]
2. http://support.gateway.com
3. Answers by Gateway [Fee-based phone support]


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

You pay for it?? That is rough. A new machine should have "free" tech support I would think. 

I haven't had a manufactured PC in quite awhile. Maybe that is a good thing.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

GatewayTech said:


> Pat Gateway does support the original operating system that comes with your system. In the case of the 7200xl desktop its windows xp sp2 and if you are having any technical problems with your windows xp then Gateway does support it.
> 
> "I had several questions for Tech because XP was new for me(had win 98)"
> 
> ...


 Yeah, I agree with that. You aren't in the business of teaching people how to use windows. I thought the problem was with the OS itself. Sorry.


----------



## delldude (Feb 14, 2005)

Yeah... I agree with Gateway Tech.

All day long, we have to troubleshoot on computers.... we do go ahead and answer some basic questions as well. 

But tutorials on how to run a computer..... that would give more hold time for people who're probably calling coz their computer is not working, and they have something really urgent to take care of.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

I have a question for you 2 techs. 

Do you use your Dells and Gateways at home? Be truthful now, nobody knows who you are.


----------



## GatewayTech (Feb 24, 2005)

Skivvywaver said:


> You pay for it?? That is rough. A new machine should have "free" tech support I would think.


Yeah there's a difference between "tech support" and "tutorial support".
What causes the most gripes at my workplace is that people often can't
distinguish between the two.. it seems tho from your second reply that
you understand so that's good :up:


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

GatewayTech said:


> Yeah there's a difference between "tech support" and "tutorial support".
> What causes the most gripes at my workplace is that people often can't
> distinguish between the two.. it seems tho from your second reply that
> you understand so that's good :up:


Yeah, I re read the posts. That is out of the question to tutor someone on how to use windows. Most machines come with a guide installed that covers the basics I believe.


----------



## GatewayTech (Feb 24, 2005)

Skivvywaver said:


> I have a question for you 2 techs.
> 
> Do you use your Dells and Gateways at home? Be truthful now, nobody knows who you are.


I own a clone. I bought a few years back before joining Gateway.
Dell's and Gateway's are great if you are the average joe who needs
help when it comes to support and who need a good warranty. That's
what its all about. I've never dealt with Dell but I've heard stories but
I've also been involved in Gateway stories too. Its like Ford vs. GM.
It all comes down to your preference, imo.


----------



## GatewayTech (Feb 24, 2005)

Skivvywaver said:


> Yeah, I re read the posts. That is out of the question to tutor someone on how to use windows. Most machines come with a guide installed that covers the basics I believe.


They do.. but like its not like gateway or dell doesnt try to give
extra information.. like they are kind enough to put up a website
which costs a lot of money to run just think of all the traffic it
gets.. support.gateway.com has tons of info there like 'how to'
information just go there read up and there you go. The phone
people tho are in charge of warranty tech support that's their
jobs and that's what you are legally entitled to.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

I can tell you stories about HP, but I am sure you have heard them all.

I owe HP, they convinced me to learn to build my own.:up:


----------



## delldude (Feb 14, 2005)

I dont use a Dell at home. That's coz I assembled my own PC with pretty much the same components... and I offer a lifetime of free Dell support to myself. But no warranty.




And GatewayTech, I dunno what you guys have heard about us, but Gateway Support is respected. One of my mentors was ex-Gateway, and he has taught me MUCH more than just a few policies. And he's never had a bad word for Gateway support.


----------



## Ol Sarge (Jul 21, 2002)

There are many BOOKS available in BOOK stores that will give all the information you could want on any OS. All it takes is the ability to read and comprehend. It's cheaper as well. Libraries are cheaper yet, although limited at times. Then, of course, the internet has many help sites.... like this one. My first PC was a Gateway, and they would do tutorial type help for 90 days, then you were on your own. I thought the guys at Gateway were pretty good. :up:


----------

